# They're built up...P35's!!!



## F4iGuy (Dec 1, 2011)

A good buddy of mine, Steve, had a few sets of Velocity P35's sitting around and I talked him into building them up for me to use on my Orient and the other set for the unidentified Ladies bike. Steve said he still has 2 more sets of the black Velocity P35's available for sale! He will build them up on either your hub or he'll find a hub for a little extra cost. Believe me his prices are extremely good! Email him at gillesse@att.net if your interested in snagging up a nicely built up set from Steve! Tell him that Curtis sent you.

-Curtis


----------



## jpromo (Dec 1, 2011)

Those look magnificent!


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2011)

Ya those are awesome rims. I need a few set in the woodgrain finish for my motorbikes over here.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 1, 2011)

Man I soooooooooo want a set of those faux teak rims! I had not even seen them yet beyond a few company promo shots, they look good.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 2, 2011)

Are they back in stock yet? 

I really want another set... 

heres how they look on my teens "new england"


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 2, 2011)

F4iGuy said:


> A good buddy of mine, Steve, had a few sets of Velocity P35's sitting around and I talked him into building them up for me to use on my Orient
> 
> Curtis -
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't know about these til today but here they are, but they're not cheap

http://store.velocityusa.com/produc...X/7455.0.1.1.56990.93064.79421.93769.0?pp=12&


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 2, 2011)

lobsterboyx said:


> Are they back in stock yet?
> 
> I really want another set...
> 
> heres how they look on my teens "new england"




The woodgrains are out of stock...I apparently got the last pair they had left. They are moving their facility from Australia to Florida and should have everything back in stock in January. Velocity will now be American made!!


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 2, 2011)

bikewhorder said:


> I didn't know about these til today but here they are, but they're not cheap
> 
> http://store.velocityusa.com/produc...X/7455.0.1.1.56990.93064.79421.93769.0?pp=12&




email Steve!


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 4, 2011)

*Velocity Blog*

Check it out!!

http://velocityusa.blogspot.com/2011/11/special-annoucement.html?showComment=1320812495918#c5819046543133734329


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

66TigerCat said:


> F4iGuy said:
> 
> 
> > A good buddy of mine, Steve, had a few sets of Velocity P35's sitting around and I talked him into building them up for me to use on my Orient
> ...


----------

